# Hellllp...



## Lauren (Apr 16, 2011)

I need to lose two stone but I am poor and when I read recipes the ingredients are always too expensive!

At the moment I live off crisps and fruit so I'm not eating a lot but I've put on 1 and a half stone in a year  I'm only 23!

Also I'm trying to eat only Vegan food so any cheap Vegan recipe ideas would be great!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Lauren. I notice you haven't mentioned vegetables. There are some amazing recipes (although I'm no cook, I've eaten plenty of cheap food!) that you can do with just veg.

I would doubt that you're getting enough of all your vits and minerals from just fruit and crisps. Are you taking any supplements ?

I would imagine there are some vegan recipe books/websites that will have some good basic recipes on that you can maybe adapt for your tastes. If you buy in a load of seasonal veg, maybe even grow your own if you have a bit of garden or in large tubs/bags in any outdoor space.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 17, 2011)

I suggest that you work out when your local supermarkets sell off their almost out of date vegetables and stuff with discounts. Once that is sussed you should be able to eat quite cheaply (relatively). Also, keep an eye out for any damaged stuff on display and try and get it cheaper! Haggle, haggle, haggle! 

Also check out any markets (keep an eye out for farmer's markets) near you, they can occasionally be even cheaper.

Crisps and fruit as a diet ain't good though! I'm sure you know that already! 

Andy


----------



## margie (Apr 17, 2011)

Some of the low-cost supermarkets have fruit and veg offers each week - so maybe stock up then  (prepare and freeze then use when you need them) or make soups or roast the veg. 

You could try growing veg - if you have a sunny window ledge you could use that.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 17, 2011)

Good advice  There is actually an indoor market with a good vegetable stand where I live, I will check it out tomorrow 

I take multivitamins with iron everyday, but I know thats not enough 

I suppose I could make soup as that is quite cheap and easy to make.

Thanks for the tips


----------

